# Credits?



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

It really means nothing. It just kind of shows you who's posting and who's not


----------



## Funkyhog (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh ok, thanks


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i heard you can buy souls for 666 credits.... :cheeky4:


----------

